# The Eight Energies in Flowing Sequence



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 15, 2008)

Not sure if this has been shown here before. 

I have seen Peng-Liu-Ji-An demonstrated with a partner in flowing sequence. 

I have never seen the other four energies (Tsai-Kao-Chou-Lieh)demonstrated in that manner. 






 

:ultracool


----------



## marlon (Oct 16, 2008)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Not sure if this has been shown here before.
> 
> I have seen Peng-Liu-Ji-An demonstrated with a partner in flowing sequence.
> 
> ...


 

mais c'est très bon...et en français en plus!  merci

Avec respect,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 16, 2008)

The 13 Postures (8 Gates and 5 Steps)

Peng- ward off
Lu-rollback
Ji- follow
An- press 
Cai-pluck (pull or Yank)
Lieh- split
Zhou-elbow 
Kao- shoulder
Jin- Advance 
Tui- Withdraw 
Ku- Look Left 
Pan- Look Right 
Chung Ting- Central Equilibrium 

The Song of the 13 Postures


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 16, 2008)

marlon said:


> mais c'est très bon...et en français en plus! merci
> 
> Avec respect,
> Marlon


 
That's easy for you to say! :ultracool


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the list Xue Sheng, its good for me to review these concepts.


----------

